# Airport - Etendre le wifi d'une box avec Airport



## DamianJobs (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Savez vous s'il est réellement possible d'étendre le wifi d'une box (la dernière freebox dans mon cas) avec une Airport Extreme ? 
Il y a bien cette option dans les réglages mais je ne n'y arrive pas et je dois à chaque fois faire un reset car après mon mac ne la détecte plus et elle clignote en orange... 

Je précise que je souhaite l'étendre sans la brancher en ethernet, d'aprés les options de réglage et le site d'assistance Apple ça semble possible...

Si quelqu'un peux me dire s'il y est parvenu ? et si oui comment ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2012)

DamianJobs a dit:


> Si quelqu'un peux me dire s'il y est parvenu ?



Oui, m'sieu, moi, j'y suis parvenu !



DamianJobs a dit:


> et si oui comment ?



Ah là, nan, c'était en 2005, depuis, j'ai beaucoup dormi dessus, et en outre, ça s'était fait (chez un de mes clients) avec une technicienne d'Apple France en ligne au téléphone. Tout ce dont je me souviens, c'est que c'était avec une borne Airport Express, pas l'actuelle, qui ressemble à un "mini Mac Mini", l'ancienne, qui ressemblait à un bloc d'alim de PowerBook, celle là :





Et qu'on avait fini, grâce à l'aide efficace de la technicienne en question, par étendre la portée du réseau WiFi d'une Livebox.

Tout ça pour dire que c'est possible, mais comment &#8230;


----------



## DamianJobs (11 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour le témoignage 

Le plus drôle dans l'histoire c'est que même l'assistant qu'il y a avec l'outil airport me propose cette option mais ça plante...

Je pense leur téléphoner ça sera plus simple, si j'y arrive je mettrai la procédure ici, je suis surement pas le seul


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2012)

DamianJobs a dit:


> Merci pour le témoignage
> 
> Le plus drôle dans l'histoire c'est que même l'assistant qu'il y a avec l'outil airport me propose cette option mais ça plante...
> 
> Je pense leur téléphoner ça sera plus simple, si j'y arrive je mettrai la procédure ici, je suis surement pas le seul



Effectivement, ça serait bien d'avoir ça par écrit une fois pour toute. 

Cependant, ça ne sera pas "ici", mais dans "Internet et réseau", parce qu'à la réflexion, c'est un problème de paramétrage réseau, et pas de "périphérique".


Sinon, pour te donner une piste (sous toutes réserves  C'était il y a bientôt 8 ans), il me semble bien me souvenir que ça passait par la création d'une sorte de "sous-réseau" (la borne recevait le signal de la Livebox, et le répétait dans le réseau qu'elle créait, mais il n'était pas question de partage de fichiers, juste de connexion internet, je ne sais pas si le partage de fichiers aurait été possible entre les Mac du "sous-réseau", et ceux reliés directement à la livebox).


----------



## macomaniac (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour DamianJobs.

Je vous décris mon exemple pour le cas où il vous serait utile. J'ai une grande maison et le réseau Wi-Fi de ma Livebox-2 Orange, située à l'étage, était un peu faiblard dans les parties les plus éloignées de la Box (en rez-de-chaussée, à la diagonale opposée, avec pas mal de murs pleins en obstacle). J'ai donc opté pour l'extension du réseau Wi-Fi à l'aide d'une Borne Airport Extrême et j'en suis satisfait. Les ordinateurs dans les parties les plus critiques maintiennent l'accès à une bande passante d'environ 1400 Ko/seconde, ce que je trouve satisfaisant (l'ADSL parvient à la Livebox par la ligne téléphonique et je suis à la campagne). 

Voici ma configuration : J'ai désactivé l'émission Wi-Fi de la Livebox et relié cette dernière à la Borne Airport Extrême par un cable Ethernet. Les deux appareils sont donc voisins (2 mètres) à l'étage. C'est la Borne Airport qui diffuse par Wi-Fi l'ADSL qu'elle reçoit par Ethernet de la Box. Le réseau ainsi configuré est stable et étendu. J'ai paramétré la Borne de façon très basique par l'Utilitaire Airport, de la façon suivante : Borne d'accès = un mot de passe choisi ; Internet = connexion via DHCP ; Sans fil = créer un réseau sans fil et mot de passe réseau ; Réseau = mode routeur désactivé ; Disques = néant.

Dans les Préférences Système du Mac, Réseau, j'ai opté pour Configuration : Automatique, Nom du réseau : celui créé par la Borne, et dans le menu : Avancé, rubrique : Wi-Fi, j'ai placé le réseau en question en tête de liste des réseaux préférés, en cochant la case : mémoriser les réseaux auxquels l'ordinateur s'est connecté, mais en décochant la case : Exiger l'autorisation de l'administrateur pour - Activer ou désactiver le Wi-Fi. TCP/IP : via DHCP. Le reste : standard.

Dans cette configuration, les ordinateurs obtiennent la connexion Wi-Fi automatiquement à l'ouverture de session, et celle-ci est stable sans perte de puissance.

Ma question est : pourquoi ne voulez-vous pas relier par Ethernet la Borne à la Box? C'est pourtant la liaison qui assure un maximum d'efficacité et de stabilité.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour cette description complète.

Pour ceci :



macomaniac a dit:


> Ma question est : pourquoi ne voulez-vous pas relier par Ethernet la Borne à la Box? C'est pourtant la liaison qui assure un maximum d'efficacité et de stabilité.



Il faut rappeler encore une fois qu'il n'y a PAS le choix : les bornes Apple ne sont PAS des répéteurs universels wifi.
Elle ne peuvent répéter du signal wifi QUE s'il provient d'une autre borne Apple.

Citation : 

_"Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_

Par conséquent, quand on a une seule borne Apple dans son réseau, elle est forcément, obligatoirement, reliée par câble Ethernet au modem routeur.

Enfin détail de vocabulaire : 
_
"C'est la Borne Airport qui diffuse par Wi-Fi l'*ADSL* qu'elle reçoit par Ethernet de la Box."_

Non, pas l'ADSL : l'ADSL c'est ce qui circule dans la ligne téléphonique.

ADSL = Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line
Qu'on peut traduire par : [liaison] numérique [à débit] asymétrique [sur] ligne d'abonné
Source : Wikipédia


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Il faut rappeler encore une fois qu'il n'y a PAS le choix : les bornes Apple ne sont PAS des répéteurs universels wifi.
> Elle ne peuvent répéter du signal wifi QUE s'il provient d'une autre borne Apple.
> 
> Citation :
> ...



Ça, c'est la théorie, cependant, soit quelque-chose a changé depuis 2005 dans les bornes Airport, soit c'est quand même possible, parce qu'en 2005, guidé par la technicienne d'Apple, j'ai réussi à le faire !

Toutefois, il reste une autre solution que le câble ethernet, dans le cas où ça n'est effectivement plus possible : relier box et borne via un couple de CPL, j'utilise une solution équivalente chez moi (je reçois très bien le signal de ma Freebox partout chez moi, mais pour des raisons de débit, j'ai relié, via un (vieux, des "64 Mb/s") couple de CPL la Freebox à un switch 100baseT afin de ne plus dépendre du WiFi dans mon bureau, essentiellement pour la liaison entre mon Mac et mon serveur. ça fonctionne très bien, et si ça n'améliore pas ma bande passante internet, qui est de 8 à 11 Mb/s selon les heures de la journée, par contre, les liaisons entre lees éléments du réseau reliés par le switch sont eux nettement meilleurs).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est la théorie, cependant, soit quelque-chose a changé depuis 2005 dans les bornes Airport, soit c'est quand même possible, parce qu'en 2005, guidé par la technicienne d'Apple, j'ai réussi à le faire !


Ca eu marché en 2005 peut-être, mais tu remarqueras sur le forum qu'à chaque fois que quelqu'un (qui croit que c'est possible) essaie d'étendre le réseau wifi de son modem routeur avec une borne Apple, ça ne marche JAMAIS.

Et si tu vas sur les Apple communities, la réponse systématique et immédiate est : *NOT* possible, won't work.

Donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire (2012) la réponse est et restera : pas possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Donc jusqu'à preuve du contraire (2012) la réponse est et restera : pas possible.



Ne confondons pas "autour et alentours" : si j'ai pu le faire en 2005, ça reste possible en 2012, il suffit de trouver une ancienne borne Airport Express d'occasion ! 

Maintenant, relier la borne à la box via un couple de CPL (et une paire de jarretelles ethernet) me parait une solution plus simple et plus efficace !


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Mars 2013)

Je réchauffe un sujet ancien, mais est-ce qu'on a du nouveau sur le sujet...?


----------

